# Cartels VS Malavitas



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

So, either tomorrow or the day after I will be ordering/picking up a new pair of bindings.

The 2 I'm trying to decide between are the Cartel, and the Malavita.

The board they are going on is a Lobster Freestyle, and I will be riding park almost exclusively. 
Which one would you guys choose for this setup?

(Size 11 Nike Zoom force ones if that makes a difference to anyone)


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

They are pretty close man. The 'Vitas are a bit more $$ for a bit lighter and a touch of tech/features. Both would be great IMO. I have '12 Vitas on my Proto right now they are :thumbsup:. I would like to get Cartels as well.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> They are pretty close man. The 'Vitas are a bit more $$ for a bit lighter and a touch of tech/features. Both would be great IMO. I have '12 Vitas on my Proto right now they are :thumbsup:. I would like to get Cartels as well.


They will be my Christmas gift so the $$ part does not bother me much. The cost is pretty close on them. I have been told the Vitas are stiffer.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

CheoSamad said:


> They will be my Christmas gift so the $$ part does not bother me much. The cost is pretty close on them. I have been told the Vitas are stiffer.


Yea but its pretty marginal. I have a feeling the baseplate on the Cartel is a little more solid but I haven't had the chance to compare them yet. 

Jus' sayin that

1. they are pretty close and would be hard to appreciate the differences. ( meaning you would be stoked on either or disapointed with both)

2. money no issue? can't go wrong with the 'Vitas. If you want looser go Cartel, Nivek says starting in '12 the Cartels are coming back to park domination while the 'Vitas seem to have more all mountain support. There are plenty of kids who ride noodles for jibbin with pretty supportive bindings and boots so just keep in mind how subjective it all is.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Yea but its pretty marginal. I have a feeling the baseplate on the Cartel is a little more solid but I haven't had the chance to compare them yet.
> 
> Jus' sayin that
> 
> ...


I think I am gonna be going for the Vita. Hopefully I like them. I have loved my last 2 pairs of Burton bindings so lets hope I'm on a hot streak.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

I ended up getting the Cartel today. While they are both pretty similar I feel like the Vita is a more all mountain binding, and the Cartel is a bit more park friendly.
Super stoked on the restricted colors.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Good call. 

I was in the same boat all week! With only $18 difference between (40% sale) them I couldn't decide. I wanted something very similar to my P1.1's (which I love for everything from park, to jumps, to trees, to carving and speed) in that they are forgiving & have enough room for playing around, accurate on jumps and still be aggressive when need be.

Anyway... in the end it seemed like the Cartels would be the better choice to pair with my Travis Rice just cause of the extra flex & play.

I think it was so close that I don't think I'd gone wrong either way. But rather than get the VITA's, I'll be holding out for the Genesis as my all around when I spot 'em on a good sale!


Thnx for OP.

Cheers...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I was at the Burton Mountain Festival demo weekend at Mt. Hood Meadows this past weekend, and tested out the Restricted Cartels. When I was debating whether to demo those or the Vitas, The guy that set me up with them explained the Vitas are softer--so I went with the Cartels. I heard the same thing from a shop kid at a reputable local snowboard shop.

Then you've got people on this forum saying it's the other way around...so which is it?


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

dice said:


> Good call.
> 
> I was in the same boat all week! With only $18 difference between (40% sale) them I couldn't decide. I wanted something very similar to my P1.1's (which I love for everything from park, to jumps, to trees, to carving and speed) in that they are forgiving & have enough room for playing around, accurate on jumps and still be aggressive when need be.
> 
> ...


40% sale? Yo yo where?


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> I was at the Burton Mountain Festival demo weekend at Mt. Hood Meadows this past weekend, and tested out the Restricted Cartels. When I was debating whether to demo those or the Vitas, The guy that set me up with them explained the Vitas are softer--so I went with the Cartels. I heard the same thing from a shop kid at a reputable local snowboard shop.
> 
> Then you've got people on this forum saying it's the other way around...so which is it?


The Cartels have traditionally been stiffer, but the 2013 model has gotten softer. I haven't been able to compare them to the 2013 Malavitas, but I do know that the 2013 Cartels definitely feel softer to me than my 2012 Cartels.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

NoOtherOptions said:


> 40% sale? Yo yo where?


Local shops here in Canada! One ran out of all things burton (bindings) and one still has some! 40% was for 2 boxing days. Now they are at 30%. But our prices are higher than US anyway. :dunno:

Like the Genesis listed $399 while it's $299 in US! That's already 30% sale for me. LOL.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> I was at the Burton Mountain Festival demo weekend at Mt. Hood Meadows this past weekend, and tested out the Restricted Cartels. When I was debating whether to demo those or the Vitas, The guy that set me up with them explained the Vitas are softer--so I went with the Cartels. I heard the same thing from a shop kid at a reputable local snowboard shop.
> 
> Then you've got people on this forum saying it's the other way around...so which is it?


Dunno if stiffness can only be measured by the highjack, but here's what I found...

2012 Cartels high backs were stiffer than the 2013. 2012 Cartel high backs (I think) are now on the missions! 2013 Malavitas High-back for sure was stiffer than the 2013 Cartels. And with the Hammock bed holding the back of your boots, it's "supposed" to be even more responsive! 

2013 base plate on the Cartels is "stiffer" than the 2013 Malavitas.

I personally don't like stiff(er) bindings! I like forgiveness and breathing room to play. The P1.1's felt just about right for me at every level. And these 2013 Cartels feel about the same. I wil be taking them out this w/e om my Travis Rice. Hopefully they deliver! 

Cheers...


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Bought the '13 Malavitas yesterday at 15% off Canadian retail for a grand total of $283 after megatax. I'm pretty new still but like my stuff a little stiffer and more responsive so I can make quick moves.

I was riding some mega-stiff boots and an old pair of limited edition Custom Brew binds. Got a new pair of Ambush boots before breaking the Brews later that night and getting the Malavitas the next day. So overall my setup is a lot softer but once I got it dialed in I loved it. I didn't notice it but the webbing/hammock in the highbacks apparently it'll allow you to ride the straps a little looser and still have some stick. I ride mine strapped down as tight as I can get 'em usually but I might not have the chops yet to tell anyway.

There's some extra tech in the vitas, is there not? Either way I like 'em, but coulda had some brand new Cartels for $150 locally on Craigslist too


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

dice said:


> Local shops here in Canada! One ran out of all things burton (bindings) and one still has some! 40% was for 2 boxing days. Now they are at 30%. But our prices are higher than US anyway. :dunno:
> 
> Like the Genesis listed $399 while it's $299 in US! That's already 30% sale for me. LOL.


40% off 400 is still cheaper even if it was marked up that much. Fresh sale. Oh well, I'll try to haggle haha.


----------

